# Identify my new mystery bike



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I just picked this one up on Ebay. I'm guessing it is from 89 or 90 based on the paint, elevated chainstays, Evolution and Hite-Rite tab. It appears to be made with unfiled fillets, which is kind of funny since the builder pulled out the stops on paint. So, what's your best guess?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

fat chance


sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

It's mine you creep  

He who hesitates is lost...glad you got it but I wish I would have remembered to bid :thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Looking at the frame, I seriously doubt that you could mount a bottle cage on the top braze-on.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Looking at the frame, I seriously doubt that you could mount a bottle cage on the top braze-on.


you could mount a cage in there

but could you get a bottle in/out of it?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

With the Hite-Rite braze-on and the forward facing seat tube slot and the unfiled fillets, it's got to be a Salsa


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Extreme?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Looking at the frame, I seriously doubt that you could mount a bottle cage on the top braze-on.


There's not much difference from a 16" ULTIMATE and you can mount a cage and bottle.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd say its a custom-painted Yokota, the e-stays and 1 1/4 size match, so do the dropouts. 
The hite-rite tab was probably an addition done by some custom frame-builder who also is 
responsible for the paint. I don't remember Yokota having them stock on any models. The 
Dropouts are wrong to be a Funk or Gecko, stays are wrong for a Yeti, front triangle is 
wrong for Alpinestars, Haro, and Norco's E-stay bikes.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Got a picture D8? This bike would be unusual as a production frame since it has unfiled filet brazing. The Yokota's I used to sell were TIG'ed. This one also doesn't have a s/n.

I'm curious to see if the Yokota has the downtube extend past the seat tube. Kind of a unique touch.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I'd say its a custom-painted Yokota, the e-stays and 1 1/4 size match, so do the dropouts.
> The hite-rite tab was probably an addition done by some custom frame-builder who also is
> responsible for the paint. I don't remember Yokota having them stock on any models. The
> Dropouts are wrong to be a Funk or Gecko, stays are wrong for a Yeti, front triangle is
> wrong for Alpinestars, Haro, and Norco's E-stay bikes.


I can gaurantee you that it is not a production bike.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

The pait job looks like the cycle art paint that came on my brave race. I'd ask them. I remember some of the first park pres had unfiled fillets on their bike @ 1995. They also had the splatter paint then too. What did that thing end up going for on ebay. Last I saw it was $50.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I'd say its a custom-painted Yokota, the e-stays and 1 1/4 size match, so do the dropouts.
> The hite-rite tab was probably an addition done by some custom frame-builder who also is
> responsible for the paint. I don't remember Yokota having them stock on any models. The
> Dropouts are wrong to be a Funk or Gecko, stays are wrong for a Yeti, front triangle is
> wrong for Alpinestars, Haro, and Norco's E-stay bikes.


Here is a pic of the Yokota e-stay or Terminator bike.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

That ain't the same terminator in my 1991 MBA Buyers Guide.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

the double wishbone was common on BMX frames, so maybe a proto from a BMX manufacturer, Mongoose leaps to my mind but lots of companies used the pierced seattube into wishbone thing, Kuwahara maybe?

You should post a link to the auction, The other pix may help an ID, are those Shimano dropouts common?


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

No idea what it is, but I like it


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Elevation12 said:


> No idea what it is, but I like it


+1

Tim


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Brew?


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

My guess is a Brave, from what I remember they had some funky paint jobs and (as an FYI not related to this particular frame) used to have an asymmetrical elevated stay design - elevated on drive side standard stay on non drive.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

MartinS said:


> My guess is a Brave, from what I remember they had some funky paint jobs and (as an FYI not related to this particular frame) used to have an asymmetrical elevated stay design - elevated on drive side standard stay on non drive.


Brave used different designs from different builders but this one doesn't match any of ours:


















How about Gecko?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I would have thought Grove from the paint but those were 1" steerers at the time.


----------



## billyd203 (Sep 27, 2006)

a nishki or alpina?


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

The Gecko web site is back up today.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Personally I'd almost wanna say a one-off E-stay Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt... the tube layout is virtually identical to what the Cirrus/Experience used (which were Al models) done up in fillet-brazed steel. The paint would certainly be typically unique to be a Thunderbolt. Its just the 1 1/4" headset size. Rocky never did anything but 1" and 1 1/8" steerers that I can recall.


----------

